# Don't get SKUNKED while shooting photos!!!



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I had an extremely interesting morning this morning!

Last night I prepared to shoot a couple sunrise photos this morning. My gear was already in the car, I had my location picked out, and I was up in plenty of time (5:15am). I woke up early, hoping to get a nice sunrise this morning.

When my alarm went off, I jumped in the car, and did the short 15 minute drive to my intended destination. I saw the wonderful blue highlights of the morning starting to show, and I thought, "this is gonna be awesome, I can get a couple nice, slow, clean early morning shots.. the kind I love most".

I jumped out of the car, grabbed my tripod, camera, and camera bag and ran to the top of a levy that surrounded the lake. I mounted my camera, pointed it to the east, dialed in a good guess at the settings, and let the first exposure rip. It was amazing... nice gentle blues, and a sweet sliver of pink, doubled over by the glass-like water of the lake.










And so.,.,.,., I had my camera on timer mode, (eg, press the shutter, and it waits 10 seconds before it starts the exposure). I do this so that I dont shake the camera when my hand presses the shutter and releases the camera grip. So I press the shutter, and remove my hands. the white flashing light starts to flash, indicating that the timer is counting down to take the picture.

This is the part that I love.. waiting for that "clunk" sound of the mirror while watching the sun rise. well, my "clunk" sound was interupted by some rummaging in the grass and brush behind me ?? About that time, the camera goes "clunk" and starts to capture my exposure.. but I wasn't all that in tune to it, I turn around and look behind me.... and think, "weird, what is a black cat doing out here??" .... the wheels in my head, turning much slower than they should be.... stops to re-evaluate what I just saw.. and I say.. "oh shiz!!... thats not a cat, that is a skunk!!!"... about this time, my camera finishes the long exposure with the sound of the mirror closing.. I grab my camera bag on the ground... sling it over my shoulder, grap the camera and tripod by one of the tri-pod legs, and start moving away from the "friendly kitty"... in the process, I turn the lens toward the skunk, and press the shutter button... in an attempt to at least make the best of a potentially very very bad circumstance... ( I thought, hey a skunk closeup.. how many photographers get that??? ..... I know DUMB thought! )

I slip away without startling him, and decided that the one shot I fired would have to be good enough.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like a narrow escape to me. I seem to recall one going under my truck while I was in the high rack one day, but maybe I just dreamed that...


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

That could have been real bad!!! I've had 2 close calls with skunks. I'm not sure what their range is but they were both locked and loaded and I was much too close. Thankfully they held off and we went our separate ways.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

One of the best photos I've seen, Cutter ... skunk in the rear view! Fire in the hole!!! LOL


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Great image Cutter*

And the sorry was wonderful. Next time you might want to use a flash on the little bugger...:rotfl:

I'm not a skunk guy, but I thought they only spray if startled...of course I guess there's that one kamikazi....

I can see Sharipova now for the "quick focusing while your running backward" Canon Rebel "Cutter Series".


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I know little about cameras these days. but the fact you use the timer to prevent camera shake got me thinking. Can you still use cable releases on the new cameras?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Cable Question*



grayfish said:


> I know little about cameras these days. but the fact you use the timer to prevent camera shake got me thinking. Can you still use cable releases on the new cameras?


Absolutely. I use mine often to start the 10sec timer. They've been electronic now for quite a while as opposed to the old mechanical ones.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Too funny cutter. 

And yes Rusty, they only spray when startled....like by an abrupt "clunking" noise whilst they are foraging for food or perhaps a human shuffling around where yesterday morning there was none.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Great Moments:*

Cutter...that is truly a great story!! There have been a lot of great photos on this site and there is no telling how much went into producing those works of art. However, few have shared any of their "fouled moments". I suspect there are some truly great stories of "the picture that would have been". Thanks for sharing your.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I have a proposal...*

I'd like to veto any future decisions to make "blurry skunk pics" a monthly photo contest topic. We almost lost one of our best.

When I wade I like to take people with me. That way there's a better chance the story won't be about me.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Seconded!


RustyBrown said:


> I'd like to veto any future decisions to make "blurry skunk pics" a monthly photo contest topic.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

what about sharp and in-focus skunk pics??


----------

